# Free - kid's playhouse



## CastLReelR (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello woodworkers and sawdust makers. I have a custom built playhouse in my backyard. Free to whoever wants to take the time to disassemble it and take it away for reassembly. This playhouse can't be removed from the yard in one piece since the only access to the yard is thru a 3 foot wide gate. If you've got some basic carpentry skills, and it sounds like most people in this forum certainly do, you should be able to remove the roof then cut the 4 walls, intact, loose from the floor and separate the structure into a floor + the 4 walls and haul the 5 main pieces away for reassembly. If you're careful you can probably re-use the roof framing and soffits as well. 

Overall dimensions are 9'-3" x 9'-3", including 2'-3" x 9'-3" porch. 6'-0" inside plate line height. No ceiling joists so adults can stand up inside. Built with all #1 pressure treated SYP on exterior. All windows open and even have interior screens. Decking on porch is also pressure treated. Entry door is a 2-piece Dutch door for an extra cool factor for the kids. 

Hate to tear this house down and take it to the dump so I hope someone here will give it a new home. 

Call Brent at 713-775-8161 if you want to come by and check it out. I'm close to the Med. Center & Reliant stadium.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

That would make one heck of a deer blind. You might put it in the hunting classifieds if you already haven't. Being a hunter myself I have taken junk trying to make a deer blind out of it and I guarantee I could have bought new stuff and saved myself a lot of pain and money. This looks better than the first house I lived in.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's nicer than most deer blinds LOL

Green to you for trying to pass it on.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I would jump on it if I had extra time...green sent for a very generous offer!


----------



## CastLReelR (Jun 14, 2012)

Fellow woodworkers - the playhouse is still available. Unfortunately someone began disassembly last weekend but abandoned the project. The playhouse is partially taken apart but the parts are still on site (minus the Dutch door) and it can still be reassembled by a competent carpenter or woodworker. It needs a new home. Call me if you're interested.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

CastLReelR said:


> Fellow woodworkers - the playhouse is still available. Unfortunately someone began disassembly last weekend but abandoned the project. The playhouse is partially taken apart but the parts are still on site (minus the Dutch door) and it can still be reassembled by a competent carpenter or woodworker. It needs a new home. Call me if you're interested.


New home has been been found...will be in touch.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

